

Persistent cannabis users show neuropsychological decline - vog
http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2012/08/22/1206820109.abstract

======
mullingitover
One thing I learned in research methodology is to always consider the biases
of the group funding the study. In this case it was the National Institute on
Drug Abuse.

So this is like the beef council funding a study saying 'BEEF IS AWESOME FOR
YOU AND MAKES YOU SMART AND HANDSOME.'

Move along, nothing to see here (until you see the results replicated by a
less overtly biased source).

~~~
tygorius
First off, beef is indeed awesome and it has given me the incredible
intelligence and physical beauty that I so casually display today.

Second, more seriously, your response is political rather than scientific.
There may indeed be flaws in the research, but so far you haven't indentified
any.

~~~
mullingitover
Right off the bat, this study hasn't been replicated yet but it's being
reported as if it's solid proof. There's a non political problem before you
even take a glance at methods...

